# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual aerator resun LP 40 Muraah karena salah beli

## Dhehanz

Dijual karena mau ganti resun yg lebih kecil, 600k aja, tapi ambil sendiri ya, lokasi di Grand depok city,
Minat langsung hubungi 081310008004

----------


## Dhehanz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

